# Would you buy this AC?



## debodun (Jul 12, 2020)

Saw this on FB Marketplace. Sent message to seller asking how much it weighs, the BTUs and the make. Her only reply was that it was around 20 pounds. It looks a lot heavier. I have a GE Carry Cool that is smaller and I can barely lift it. This doesn't have a handy handle like the GE does. I can't see from her photo what brand it is and she did not answer the brand or BTU questions. I am concerned about carrying it upstairs and lifting into a window since I am an old lady with a tricky back. And why would somebody want to sell a good AC this time of year in these continuous heat waves?


----------



## Devi (Jul 12, 2020)

I suspect you've answered your questions.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 12, 2020)

I wouldn't chance it. 
They say it runs but does it cool the way it should? 
I think it weighs more than twenty pounds . I wonder how old it is.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 12, 2020)

Get a new one and the store will install it for you.  Don't you deserve new, good things?  Yes, the answer is Yes.


----------



## debodun (Jul 12, 2020)

Looks like an antique. My Carry Cool is pushing 40. I bought it when my dad was alive and he passed in 1983.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 12, 2020)

No, would never buy that.  New ones are cheap enough to buy.


----------



## debodun (Jul 12, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Get a new one and the store will install it for you.  Don't you deserve new, good things?  Yes, the answer is Yes.



I do not have standard size windows and that are not in good shape anyway. I doubt anyone would install it under those conditions. Next door has one in their window and they leave in there all year. How can they do that? I can't - I have to put mine up on a block of wood on the sill to get it to the proper height and stuff foam rubber around mine because of so many gaps it has.


----------



## debodun (Jul 12, 2020)

I just got a reply from the seller - it's a Fedders AC.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 12, 2020)

We have the worst luck with used, so quit buying used a good number of years ago.

As for your neighbours keeping their window unit AC's in year-round, they have theirs semi-built in. A proper measured to fit wood plate was installed in the window opening, and their AC unit marries perfectly and seamlessly to the wood plate.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 12, 2020)

Have to say did not know what you were talking about. But I'm guessing it is an air conditioning 'thing'
Here's my AC 'thing' Can be moved to any room, different speeds and oscillates.  What more could you want.


----------



## debodun (Jul 12, 2020)

Here a pic of it:


----------



## debodun (Jul 12, 2020)

Treacle said:


> Can be moved to any room, different speeds and oscillates.  What more could you want.



A fan just blows the same hot humid air around.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 12, 2020)

debodun said:


> Here a pic of it:
> 
> View attachment 113342


Exactly how I thought it may be installed. 

Wood support under, tacked to window jamb, proper window plate out of some material or another, leaving no gaps, spaces, etc. Even then I tend to think such a setup would be a major heat-loss location in the dead of winter, and/or an area allowing for heat to infiltrate the home.


----------



## debodun (Jul 12, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Even then I tend to think such a setup would be a major heat-loss location in the dead of winter, and/or an area allowing for heat to infiltrate the home.


 My feelings exactly. I don't know why thy leave it there. I haven't even heard them using it this year and it's been a hotter than usual summer.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 12, 2020)

debodun said:


> A fan just blows the same hot humid air around.


Sorry debodun didn't quite understand  air conditioning in the US. My o/h has a relative in Arizona and spoke about air conditioning (probably didn't listen to him as always),  but we simply don't have your temperatures yet. So fans suffice.  ☺


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 12, 2020)

debodun said:


> My feelings exactly. I don't know why thy leave it there. I haven't even heard them using it this year and it's been a hotter than usual summer.


I'd say they leave the unit in place due to all of the fussing around that would be required to pull it out and put it back in. Just easier to leave it be, but when it comes to sealing out summer heat and winter cold, nothing beats a working window.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 12, 2020)

No, no, you don't want to tangle with that thing.


----------



## Trippy Hippie (Jul 12, 2020)

debodun said:


> Saw this on FB Marketplace. Sent message to seller asking how much it weighs, the BTUs and the make. Her only reply was that it was around 20 pounds. It looks a lot heavier. I have a GE Carry Cool that is smaller and I can barely lift it. This doesn't have a handy handle like the GE does. I can't see from her photo what brand it is and she did not answer the brand or BTU questions. I am concerned about carrying it upstairs and lifting into a window since I am an old lady with a tricky back. And why would somebody want to sell a good AC this time of year in these continuous heat waves?
> 
> View attachment 113331


If the seller isn't giving you the answers you are looking for other than how much it weighs than I wouldn't buy it. It does look like it weighs more than 20 pounds.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2020)

Treacle said:


> Sorry debodun didn't quite understand  air conditioning in the US. My o/h has a relative in Arizona and spoke about air conditioning (probably didn't listen to him as always), * but we simply don't have your temperatures yet. So fans suffice.* ☺


wrong in this part of the UK...this is the 3rd year running we've had a summer of  high 80's and low 90 degrees temps.. and up to 95% humidity
After the first year I vowed to get an AC unit for here if it happened the following year ( got through the summer with sterling, cooling but noisy  oscillating fans) .. it did it again  last summer, so I said _again_...if it happens_ next _ year, we will definitely get AC installed , and here we are on the 3rd year.. ( altho' we've had a bit of a break from the hight temps this month.)...it's still very difficult to sleep at night, and I had an oscillating fan.. a ceiling fan, and a dehumidifier in the bedroom , so why don't I now have what will be a very expensive AC unit installed (expensive here because hardly any private home owner has them)  as I have in my home in Spain?.. _because of Covid-19._.. no-one could come out and fit one during the lockdown


----------



## Pecos (Jul 12, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> wrong in this part of the UK...this is the 3rd year running we've had a summer of  high 80's and low 90 degrees temps.. and up to 95% humidity
> After the first year I vowed to get an AC unit for here if it happened the following year ( got through the summer with sterling, cooling but noisy  oscillating fans) .. it did it again  last summer, so I said _again_...if it happens_ next _ year, we will definitely get AC installed , and here we are on the 3rd year.. ( altho' we've had a bit of a break from the hight temps this month.)...it's still very difficult to sleep at night, and I had an oscillating fan.. a ceiling fan, and a dehumidifier in the bedroom , so why don't I now have what will be a very expensive AC unit installed (expensive here because hardly any private home owner has them)  as I have in my home in Spain?.. _because of Covid-19._.. no-one could come out and fit one during the lockdown


Given your circumstances, I would just install a window air conditioner that can be easily removed during cooler months, My son lives in northern Washington State and has found that a couple of inexpensive window units handle the job quite nicely for the 3 or 4 weeks when they have hot weather.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Given your circumstances, I would just install a window air conditioner that can be easily removed during cooler months, My son lives in northern Washington State and has found that a couple of inexpensive window units handle the job quite nicely for the 3 or 4 weeks when they have hot weather.


 very difficult  to install a window  AC here with triple glazing , we've looked into it


----------



## debodun (Jul 13, 2020)

When I cleaned out my aunt's house after she passed, she had a wall AC which I had never seen before. I assume it was meant to be there permanently. Removing it would leave a big rectangular hole in the wall. 

Someone once suggested to me that I get a portable AC. They look enormous ans I doubt my old electrical wiring could handle it. With my old 4000BTU GE Carry Cool I have now, the plug gets hot after about a half an hour of running.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 13, 2020)

You can always buy a rolling A/C unit that you only have to put the vent out the window  ...  Easy and practical,   and they don't break your back. 
They run on a regular outlet, no special wiring needed.


----------



## debodun (Jul 13, 2020)

Yes, that what a portable AC is.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 13, 2020)

debodun said:


> Yes, that what a portable AC is.



They aren't  "enormous"


----------



## debodun (Jul 13, 2020)

This is the only "rolling" AC available at the nearest Lowe's:


----------



## Knight (Jul 13, 2020)

debodun said:


> Looks like an antique. My Carry Cool is pushing 40. I bought it when my dad was alive and he passed in 1983.
> 
> View attachment 113334


If decide to buy a new one that works better & used less electricity before having it delivered & installed you might want to sanitize the area where this one is if this is what you are going to replace. And of course ask the sales people what amps it draws just in case that would overload your wiring.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 15, 2020)

Forget that old energy sucking used a/c.
I would just get a small 5000 btu unit from a big box store. The newer stuff is way more energy efficient. I've got one in my sunroom to help cool on real hot days. (because of all the windows in there, Nine and a door)  
Now, I did have a portable a/c unit I put in my bus conversion and it worked ok, but, you have to figure out how to get the drain hose and heat exhaust hose outdoors. Also was kind of bulky and hard to move.
I added a little brace under my window air but, I really didn't need to. The window held it in place just fine. Also, after spreading out those little side fans, I use some of that silver foil insulation sheets to help keep the sun out.


----------



## debodun (Jul 15, 2020)

Do the side panels come attached? How do you lift it? I like the Carry Cool because it has a handle on the top. The left panel on mine disintegrated a few years ago. I made a new one out of duct tape, but it no longer can retract. When I first got it, it fit squarely in the window. Now I have to put a block of wood under it and stuff foam rubber in the gaps that creates because the window sill is more deformed now.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 15, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> No, would never buy that.  New ones are cheap enough to buy.



I agree with SeaBreeze. New ones are not that expensive, and much more energy efficient.  These modern ones can be permanently installed, and are weather safe for winters.

*wall Mount AC**      **EDIT link now fixed. Sorry.***


----------



## Pepper (Jul 15, 2020)

@Marie5656 
When I click on your link 'wall mount AC' it takes me to 'Kanye West drops out of presidential race'


----------



## 911 (Jul 15, 2020)

I would recommend like others have. Get the type that sits on the floor. Some even have both, heat and/or A/C. That way, you don’t have to move it by carrying it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 15, 2020)

I would wait.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 15, 2020)

debodun said:


> Do the side panels come attached? How do you lift it? I like the Carry Cool because it has a handle on the top. The left panel on mine disintegrated a few years ago. I made a new one out of duct tape, but it no longer can retract. When I first got it, it fit squarely in the window. Now I have to put a block of wood under it and stuff foam rubber in the gaps that creates because the window sill is more deformed now.
> 
> View attachment 113794



The side panels are attached and sizzer (sp?) back in if you wanted to remove the unit. The one I have doesn't have a handle, but, it's small enough and light enough that the wife stuck it in the window while I was busy with something else. There may be some model somewhere that has a handle, but I haven't seen it yet.
With those old windows you have, you may still have to shim with a block of wood.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 15, 2020)

Pepper said:


> @Marie5656
> When I click on your link 'wall mount AC' it takes me to 'Kanye West drops out of presidential race'



*OK...I fixed it. Sorry about the senior moment.*


----------

